

Why is iLike selling out to MySpace for $20 million?  - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/Reports_Why_is_iLike_selling_out_to_MySpace_for_20_million__53576657.html

======
GavinB
I'm guessing it was the $20 million.

------
javery
Nowhere in the article does it mention if iLike was you know... making any
money. Seems like if it was losing tons of money it might make the sale and
price more understandable.

~~~
mattmaroon
Right, and then they say its a deathknell for consumer web companies, as if
none of us have a business model.

